# Paupertas



## Gianni2

I understand what's being said here, but I need help on the Latin word.  Anybody?

>>Sono oggetti che sono dei veri e propri paupertas symbol (se non conosci il latino peggio per te)<<
Come to think of it, 'paupertas' looks a lot like 'pauper'.
Gianni


----------



## winnie

It means 'indigence/poverty'


----------



## Gianni2

You've made my day. Thanks


----------



## winnie

Glad to be helpful


----------



## Whodunit

Gianni2 said:
			
		

> I understand what's being said here, but I need help on the Latin word. Anybody?
> 
> >>Sono oggetti che sono dei veri e propri paupertas symbol (se non conosci il latino peggio per te)<<
> Come to think of it, 'paupertas' looks a lot like 'pauper'.
> Gianni


 
Are you sure that is Latin? Words like "oggetti", "che", or "il" don't seem very Latin to me. But "paupertas" doesn't seem Italian to me either.


----------



## Outsider

It's Italian with a Latin word in the midst of it, Whodunit:

Sono oggetti che sono dei veri e propri _paupertas_ symbol (se non conosci il latino peggio per te)


----------

